# Have I crossed a line?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm a bit of a clean freak, in a very healthy way! (Ha!) I never thought we would own dogs, much less 3 dogs, and then allow them in our bedrooms, and ultimately on our beds! I have dog car seats, a dog stroller, dog clothes, tons of toys, lots of grooming supplies, etc. I guess I'm a tad bit obsessed?

I am now wondering if I've crossed a line into "Serious Crazy Dog Lady"? Is there such a thing? I guess if there is I should be proud but I'm a tad bit embarrassed. This is the ONLY place I'll be showing these photos! We actually bought steps so they could get on and off of our bed safely!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL I know others that have steps to their beds----you are not a "crazy dog lady"


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope, you have NOT crossed over any "bad" line but rather have joined those of us that share our lives with our awesome Havanese, that is a great thing. Plus, look at those happy faces, they are all thrilled! CONGRATULATIONS! lololol


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think so. Our dogs are our Children. We do for our dogs like we would our human children. I know others on here have doggy steps to the bed as well. I remember reading the post.
Your not a crazy dog lady... just a good mommy!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a good mommy you are - and your bed clothes are beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Okay Ann......I just want to know a couple of things--

First--when can you come and clean my house?
Second--what sleep number are the dogs? ound:

Your house is beautiful and your havs are happy...so don't question what others think....:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are great photos. You aren't a crazy dog lady at all. 
My DH built steps up to our bed out of a shelving unit because he didn't trust that anything pre-made would be sturdy enough for his girls. (Well, Sedona anyway as she can't jump onto the bed). Our steps are huge! The original intent was to take them down when guests came over but they've stayed up for almost 5 years.  The steps are a conversation piece when guests see them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep, you are totally over the line, never coming back, you are into the rim of the total dog world…….I do love the steps, I will need them if Galen is to ever be a bed partner.

Very cute pictures…..I never realized how much Gracie’s face coloring is like Smarty’s, I thought she had more of the reds in her coat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ann, I think your bed qualifies as another level in your house by the number of steps needed to access it. ound: Split levels have approximately that number of stairs to go from one level to another. Seriously though, you're even worse than I am, but then again you're *way* cleaner I'm sure. I throw sheets over my bedding when the guys are up and snoozing away.

Love your furniture and your colors. Of course I have them in my house too.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the steps too. But I am so crazy that I didn't even think it was crazy!! Here's a tip - the steps are less obtrusive if you put them at the foot of the bed sideways so they dont jut out into the room. It will help you from stubbing your toes when you get up in the middle of the night (been there, done that). My husband and I call ours the "stairway to heaven".


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, well I guess I am a crazy dog lady too. I have everything you mentioned down to the THREE dogs. Actually, I have my foster which makes 4! You still have room to grow


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok if you are a crazy lady so am I. I don't need the steps as Bacca can jump on the bed fine. But I promised my DH that if we got Bacca he would Never sleep in our bed. That lasted for about 10 minutes after Bacca arrived. He thinks it is now his bed!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Linda, that's why Murphy is out of his crate at night! DH said we needed to get him out as only two crates fit and we'd need it for the next foster dog! Gracie is still in a crate as she isn't completely trustworthy but she comes up for snuggly time before we all go to bed.

I can't put the steps at the end of the bed because we have a storage bench there and because you'd see them as you walk past our bedroom. 

My bedroom is my favorite room in the house!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, I totally understand where you are coming from though...My house USED to be perfect. Now I have Jasper and Cash and lots of scratch marks everywhere, the couch needs re-upholstering and the leather chair has what I like to call "the Sundance Look." and the rooms are all decorated with toys and chews. It's an even trade off don't you think?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you cross a certain line when you join a dog forum, let alone post on it regularly. And you cross a whole new line when your dog takes a raw bone in the bed and your husband finds it  So you are still on the otherside of my line Ann


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We are all members of this asylum. I'm buying steps too.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann...Don't listen to these guys, because we are all here feeding off of each others "crazy" Hav addiction! ound:

We are ALL crazy..just admit it, it's a wonderful kinda crazy! :crazy:

BTW..HOW do you keep your bed looking so picture perfect??? I keep a top sheet on mine just to keep the hair from
taking over the comforter:frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> And you cross a whole new line when your dog takes a raw bone in the bed and your husband finds it


I would have to move!!! uke:

My bed had just been made, usually the dogs aren't on it until the duvet is folded back but I let them for the photo. I sent it to DH and he couldn't believe I let them get up there, he isn't even allowed to sit on it when the duvet and pillows are fixed!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I think Jim wanted to! Belle now has a crate she eats in  But now living amongst the woods, it is never ending with them bringing in the backyard. I have a few fleece type blankets for over the comforter that I can rotate. One was easier but three, when you miss leaves and twigs you find a lot more on the bed!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, one nice thing about dog stairs is that you can move them away from the bed, so when you want to have your nice comforter on, they can't reach it :laugh:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

You're just a wonderful dog mom -- look at those happy faces!! Jane 

(BTW, I have ramps in my house to my bed and two couches for my two doggies to use, enough dog beds that even Carole kids me about it and so many toys I could open a store!)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I think you're definitely a crazy dog lady....but aren't we all?! haha
I was just discussing with Tim last night how I want a pack of 4 or 5. Two dobies, three Neezers. He said, what about when we have children? I said, um, those ARE our children! hahaha He said he wouldn't let Roscoe sleep on the bed...and the other night I come in from my shower and where are Roscoe and daddy?! ASLEEP ON THE BED. haha.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Not a crazy dog lady at all :crazy: We have a ramp for the dogs to get up and down safely so that makes me not crazy too (right ???)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, we all belong to the same "Hav crazy" club. I bought the steps a few weeks ago. 

You have a beautiful bedroom. My two jump on the bed even without steps, so I now cover my white bedspread with a fleece blanket.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol Ann! I think we are all over the line here. My brother accused me of being a little overboard and I thanked him. What a wonderful addiction we have!! BTW, I finally gave up on the "real nice" duvets, etc. and started getting machine washable coverlets. And our steps have one Gabby chewed corner missing, lol.
Aren't we all so blessed that we can be so crazy!!
Carole


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

I am glad to see I am not the only one with the doggie stairs - although, Oakley doesn't use them much. She prefers to jump over them and our bed is really high.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Ann,
I can't get over how much your dogs match the decor, colorwise, OR did you match the bedding to the doggies, hahaha?

Looks beautiful, dogs and bedroom!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, Yes you are a crazy dog lady... Have you crossed the line? ... Maybe... Maybe not! At least WE don't think so... but then again we are all in the same boat, or would be. 

DH won't let me get more toys for Mimi for the time being otherwise, she would have a ton more!

She already has free reign of the house and is allowed everywhere and on any piece of furniture except the dining room table. 

LOVE your bedroom!! and those are nice steps!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup machine wash is the way to go...in fact I am thinking of having a machine washable slip cover made for my couch!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

We're shopping for a new couch, I really want a nice leather one...buuuuut I don't want it to be destroyed by puppy claws


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You ladies are all crazy dog ladies. You don't see us guys spoiling our dogs. LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Dave! You have to submit that for next years calandar!!! :boink:

Are you the one who has the super duper bath set up??? If so, PLEDEEZ share it in the bath thread!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nothing super duper about our bath set . What the hell is a bath set . Are you talking about towels. You must have me mixed up with Bill Gates.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..I meant set up..where do you wash her?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

laundry tub. LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

WE are not Crazy! It is the rest of the world that is crazy. How could not give these little guys stairs. What you want arthitic knees in old age? Stairs are joint saving! Toys are furniture saving, clothing well that is just for show and who doesn't love to show off or stay warm, strollers happen to be very useful too especially when traveling in crowds. They really are a safety feature, ditto for carseats, leashes, harnesses. Etc. did I miss anything? See we are not crazy it is the rest of the world that has lost its mind! That is my story and I'm sticking to it. :lalala:

Great photo Dave.
Ann I am in love with your bedroom. My bedroom is where everything lands that doesn't have a place. Can you say pack rat?! LOL When can you come clean?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Beth you're right I'm guilty too. All except the stroller. I draw the line there.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...Dave, I went back to the "I Hate Bath Day" thread and its Tom King who is suppose to have the super duper set up..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

imamurph said:


> ...Dave, I went back to the "I Hate Bath Day" thread and its Tom King who is suppose to have the super duper set up..


I guess I missed that one Di. Sounded like too much of a chick flick, when I read the title.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, that's hilarious.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Now do any of you girls have pics of yourselves in the tub with your neezers? Now that's a thread I might be interested in.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dave, love the picture!!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Dave, you sound like Ryan! Love the photo of the toys, it's like the scene in ET where the kids hide him among the stuffed animals!

Beth - I do clean wherever I go! My husband has a fit because I make the bed in hotels. I can't help it! I had a minor medical procedure last week and I was folding the gown and straightening the bed, he fussed at me because I was groggy from anesthesia! I can't seem to help myself.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I'm with you. I'm a total clean freak, too


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..it was a DARK and stormy night..there was a Hav and a kitchen sink..:spy:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL Dave, you sound like Ryan! Love the photo of the toys, it's like the scene in ET where the kids hide him among the stuffed animals!
> 
> Beth - I do clean wherever I go! My husband has a fit because I make the bed in hotels. I can't help it! I had a minor medical procedure last week and I was folding the gown and straightening the bed, he fussed at me because I was groggy from anesthesia! I can't seem to help myself.


Okay I bring lysol to disinfect hotel rooms, (Sorry too many dateline and 20/20 programs about how yucky they are!)but I can't say I have ever folded any thing while still feeling the effects of anesthesia. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL Dave, you sound like Ryan! Love the photo of the toys, it's like the scene in ET where the kids hide him among the stuffed animals!
> 
> Beth - I do clean wherever I go! My husband has a fit because I make the bed in hotels. I can't help it! I had a minor medical procedure last week and I was folding the gown and straightening the bed, he fussed at me because I was groggy from anesthesia! I can't seem to help myself.


yeah Anne ,us Canucks have something about bathtubs. Just ask Ryan and Marj. LOL . And my wife is a neat freak too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I clean before the housekeeper comes, I don't want them to think we're sloppy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:crazy::crazy:


Scooter's Family said:


> I clean before the housekeeper comes, I don't want them to think we're sloppy.


Oh Anne ,you're sick.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I clean before the housekeeper comes, I don't want them to think we're sloppy.


...so then do you knock 50% off the cleaning bill :behindsofa:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Ann, I always said I couldn't have a housekeeper because I would have to do too much cleaning in order to let them in the house. 

As for the steps, we are already discussing them. Murray is getting a fat butt and seems to occasionally have a hard time jumping up on his...ah....that would be our bed.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I clean before the housekeeper comes, I don't want them to think we're sloppy.


ROFL My mother did this and so did I back in the day when I had a cleaning girl. I think that lasted all of a month. hahaha


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, this thread gave me quite a laugh! I think Amanda's right, and we all crossed the line when we joined a dog forum Ann, your bedroom is beautiful, and I think the stairs are great. Do they ever try to jump off or do they always use the stairs? I thought about that before because my son's bed is so high, and Marble can't get up. I was afraid he'd hurt himself jumping if he didn't take the stairs down. Dave, that picture is one for a greeting card or poster.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't clean the whole house, I just pick up so they can clean. Everything is put away so all they have to do is come in to clean and they love it. Their boss told me that some houses are so bad that there are rooms they can't even clean because they don't know what to do with all the stuff. I'd die if they ever said anything like that about me!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I am my own cleaning girl. No one could ever do it right (my way, my insane, neurotic way). My last job bought me a giant can of Lysol and a economy sized bottle of Purell from Sam's club. They understood me and I loved the gifts-really. I take sleeping bags to hotel rooms (with my own pillow) and put it on the bed in my own little cocoon. I will not sleep on those sheets and blankets, not to mention the petri dish of a comforter where thousands of others have....slept. 
Now that I take Pixie to the groomers, I'm finding that she is squeaky clean with perfectly brushed hair BEFORE she is groomed. Medication please.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'm an aberration here. I'm the cleaning girl and I'd consider firing her if she weren't related.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It actually makes perfect sense to clean or pick up before the cleaning people come. you don't want them spending their 2 hours picking up, you want them to spend their time doing the deep cleaning....of course they never do as well as I would do...but then again, if they do it I don't have to. We just cut back from every other week to once a month and I am remembering what cleaning is like.

Dave, what I love about that picture of Molly is that some one (you? ) very meticulously arranged those many stuffed animals to be looking at her... so you would fit right in on the chick threads. LOL.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> It actually makes perfect sense to clean or pick up before the cleaning people come. you don't want them spending their 2 hours picking up, you want them to spend their time doing the deep cleaning....of course they never do as well as I would do...but then again, if they do it I don't have to. We just cut back from every other week to once a month and I am remembering what cleaning is like.
> 
> Dave, what I love about that picture of Molly is that some one (you? ) very meticulously arranged those many stuffed animals to be looking at her... so you would fit right in on the chick threads. LOL.


Yeah Missy , every guy does have some estrogen in them. lol.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I think I'm an aberration here. I'm the cleaning girl and I'd consider firing her if she weren't related.


You are not alone! I would fire me too. :bolt:


----------



## bankor (Sep 30, 2009)

Your in love, thats great, beautiful friends, enjoy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So what if you are crazy?*

Crazy in love! And it is quite a jump right! What happens if you roll out of it, I hope you have soft carpet!

I don't have a stroller as my dogs wouldn't like it...they want to walk only! I'd have one if they would allow it though. I have a three story house, so my dogs know all about stairs. They have costumes and attend parties, to which I drive all the way down to San Diego for them to see Santa!

So what you are crazy, I am crazy...but crazy is as crazy does. There is that amazing song by Seal that goes...If we are ever gonna survive, we need to be a little bit crazy. I think we are all thriving pretty well!

And now I even have a rescue dog living at my house...these dogs sure grow on you don't they!

Cool
Responsible
Active
Zany
Youthful


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havanese lovers and clean houses....*

Hmmm. I am the cleaning lady at my house, and I take the dogs for walks instead! The dogs are the best excuse for not doing housework ever.

I just wish I shared the sentiment of liking to tidy that many of you share. I also work in retail, so I hang up clothing for a living...doing it when I get home is not on my current agenda! I also am my own groomer, even if the house isn't clean...the dogs are!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm going with your statement Linda...I didn't just get a havanese, I got a lifestyle!

I love all of you guys, thanks for indulging me and letting me know this sort of crazy is perfectly normal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> yup machine wash is the way to go...in fact I am thinking of having a machine washable slip cover made for my couch!


Do they make chew-proof slip covers?<g>

BTW, I think asking on THIS forum if any of us is dog-crazy will probably get a biased reply:bolt:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> You ladies are all crazy dog ladies. You don't see us guys spoiling our dogs. LOL


What a riot!!! Sorry, Dave, we're not buying it!<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I guess I missed that one Di. Sounded like too much of a chick flick, when I read the title.


Or else you were afraid you'd find more pictures of Ryan?<g>


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love a clean house, vacuum and toilets every day.......Smarty and Galen think it is their job to bring in as much of the yard as they can in their coats and Galen helps give me a job by engineering a hole in least one stuffed toy a day, stuffing every where.....the more they help, the longer they get to chase the vacuum cleaner.

These two do more to increase my house chores that my children did. Crazy? Probably.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with you Sandi! There's always a dog created mess but at least it's fun to watch!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

See it is everyone else not us! lol


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, I'm not going to get into the cleanliness discussion (my friends used to say my home could be on the cover of a magazine - it didn't even look like people lived here. Then I got dogs......)

However, on the stairs conversation, I have to admit, I'm afraid I have you all beat. Sad but true.  I used to have a king size, four poster elevated platform bed, solid pine with wrought iron insets, with the matching side pieces. It was HUGE. I had a hard time climbing up into it. No way I could just walk over and sit down on it, I literally had to lift myself in.

So I got dogs and looked at the stairs. I was too OCD about the decor of my room and I decided they wouldn't look right.

So.......I sold my entire bedroom set, bought a brand new set, and had the bed LOWERED so the dogs can hop up no problem. The top of the mattress is now below knee-level when you're standing next to it. And I'm only 5'3"


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my....you do love your babies, don't you?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kudo2u...
 :suspicious:
OK, now, yes, I think you get the prize for CDL/OCD decorating! :first:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's awesome! Love it! Yep, you are the crazy dog lady! LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL Now that is fabulous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kudo, that's hysterical!!! LMBO 

Ann, you weren't kidding when you told me your bed was high. Mine is quite high too, but not Mount Everest like yours! lol What do you do to get in, take a running jump??  

Your room is stunning and yes, you are a neat freak, bless your heart. Crazy dog lady? I'm afraid you're that too, honey chile. But hey, that's what we love about ya!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok Kudo, I bow to you. :hail: You totally have me beat! There's no way I'm giving up my bed so the stairs are on the side away from the door and can't be seen unless you walk into my room and go towards the bathroom.

I am crazy but I'm happier than I've ever been!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> OK, I'm not going to get into the cleanliness discussion (my friends used to say my home could be on the cover of a magazine - it didn't even look like people lived here. Then I got dogs......)
> 
> However, on the stairs conversation, I have to admit, I'm afraid I have you all beat. Sad but true. I used to have a king size, four poster elevated platform bed, solid pine with wrought iron insets, with the matching side pieces. It was HUGE. I had a hard time climbing up into it. No way I could just walk over and sit down on it, I literally had to lift myself in.
> 
> ...


You definitely win the prize. :first: I'm definitely a crazy dog lady but I'd never get rid of furniture I loved for the troops. I'd find a way to make the existing stuff work.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kudos to you Kudo2u!!!! I agree with everyone...you win CDL prize! But I bet you like the lower bed too. 

We thought of buying a new house for the boys so we had room to put a couch in the bedroom for them...alas...not gonna happen.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kudo, I love it!! You win the CDL prize!

We are looking at new chairs for our family room and a big part of our consideration, above color and fabric, is whether the dogs can perch on the back or on the arms of the chairs. That is a MUST since it's their favorite place to be.


----------

